# Preseason Game #2 (10/12) Seatle Supersonics @ Los Angeles Lakers



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

​*Seatle Supersonics (0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (1-0)*​​





*Honda Center, Anaheim, CA *​​Date: Thursday, October 12th​Time: 7:00 pm​ 


​
_*Guards*_​​

































Kobe Bryant Maurice Evans Jordan Farmar Devin Green Aaron McKie​ 


































Smush Parker J.R. Pinnock Sasha Vujacic Von Wafer Shammond Williams​_________________________________________________________________________​​








































Luke Ridnour Ray Allen Milt Palacio Kareem Rush Earl Watson Mike Wilks ​ 


*Forwards*​

































Brian Cook Lamar Odom Vladimir Radmanovic Ronny Turiaf Luke Walton​________________________________________________________________________________​ 


































Kenny Adeleke Denham Brown Nick Collison Desmon Farmer Danny Fortson​ 





























​Mickaël Gelabale Rashard Lewis Chris Wilcox Damien Wilkins​ 



*Centers*​



































​Kwame Brown Andrew Bynum Marcus Douthit Chris Mihm Mamadou N’Diaye​________________________________________________​​

​



















Johan Petro Mouhamed Sene Robert Swift​ 




*Upcoming Games*​ 
October 15th - vs.







- KCAL​ 
October 17th - vs.







- KCAL​ 
October 19th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kcal right?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Nice job on the thread but I'm going to give it the Laker Freak extreme makeover. :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Nice job on the thread but I'm going to give it the Laker Freak extreme makeover. :clap:


 
I'm nowhere near done yet. I had it decent but when I posted it, did not come out right; so I''m editing it right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Put some flowers and smilies on it. Tidy up the Gamethreads a little bit.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

Lakers all the way. Kwame/Bynum should be able to show off some things against the Sonics interior. I hope we get to see a battle of supremacy for UCLA point guards.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Unique said:


> Kcal right?


Yep


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Nice job on the thread but I'm going to give it the Laker Freak extreme makeover. :clap:


Looks alot better now


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so...rush is on the sonics ehy?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

OMG I love this game. Cant wait for an actual televised game! Its on KCal right, does that mean we get to listen to Stu?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> so...rush is on the sonics ehy?



Oh man i didnt even see that!!!

Rush!!

Rush has a better stroke then Ray.

Yes i said it.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Unique said:


> Oh man i didnt even see that!!!
> 
> Rush!!
> 
> ...


must be on drugs.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> must be on drugs.


 :rofl:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

So I'm the Only one that voted for the Sonics?

Sorry :|


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> So I'm the Only one that voted for the Sonics?
> 
> Sorry :|



Well no Kobe, means anything is possible... But last season I went to a preseason game where I watched the Clippers bench play almost the entire second half and completely dominate the starting line up for the sonics. It almost looked like the coach kept em out on the floor to embarass them anymore. So when I voted I was thinking about that.

I dont know if the team has improved any since then, but it was pathetic last season.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> but it was pathetic last season.


Yeah it was pathetic until near the end of the season when they had nothing to play for and gave a couple of playoff teams some trouble.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

When's Kobe coming back? I'll be watching tonight.
Interested in seeing Vlade and Farmar.


Did Farmar play last time?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> *When's Kobe coming back?* I'll be watching tonight.
> Interested in seeing Vlade and Farmar.
> 
> 
> Did Farmar play last time?


Should be back by the last preseason game


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

its only 4 and 1/2 hours from the first Laker game I get to watch this season. I think i might cry. Sadly, i think these will be the longest minutes of my life . . . since last season.

I love seeing the new faces in Purple and Gold and getting used to players' styles. This preseason i am most excited about Vlade and Farmar, but also after game 1 Mo Evans.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Can't wait to see Bynum in action.. He looked like shaq in some of the pictures Sean posted.. scccary


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

Has the Arrowhead Pond been renamed the Honda Center?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Can't wait to see Bynum in action.. He looked like shaq in some of the pictures Sean posted.. scccary


Looked like Shaq but so far plays like Samaki.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

is there a live feed to this game through the web??


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wilmatic2 said:


> Has the Arrowhead Pond been renamed the Honda Center?


Yes that's what they did, but I have heard some people call it the "Honda Ponda"


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> its only 4 and 1/2 hours from the first Laker game I get to watch this season. I think i might cry. Sadly, i think these will be the longest minutes of my life . . . since last season.
> 
> I love seeing the new faces in Purple and Gold and getting used to players' styles. This preseason i am most excited about Vlade and Farmar, but also after game 1 Mo Evans.


Man im so envious, I wish I can watch them now. But NOOOOO! I have to wait for them to play the Knicks.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Anyone know where I can get a Pbp?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Shady* said:


> Anyone know where I can get a Pbp?


Pbp???


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

No Sasha tonight. He hurt his foot and is listed as day to day. They also said that B Shaw hurt Vlad's hand in practice but he will play.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> *No Sasha tonight.* He hurt his foot and is listed as day to day. They also said that B Shaw hurt Vlad's hand in practice but he will play.


That will hurt us.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Vladimir may by starting instead of Luke...Good decision?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wat radio station is this onnnn


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The One said:


> That will hurt us.


 
Then again that will mean that Jordan will get more playing time.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 00 Sonics 00


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 00 Sonics 2


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 0 Sonics 4


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 1 Sonics 8


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sucks.. cant watch it.. and my team is losing in baseball.. argh


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

radio station...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> Sucks.. cant watch it.. and my team is losing in baseball.. argh


bcook Oaklands getting a pounding dont worry im in the same boat


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 2 Soincs 8

Vlad miss first free throw
Vlad makes second


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 8 Sonics 10

Smush for 3


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The radio commentator just said that Kwame needs to watch some tape of Hakeem the dream


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 8 Sonics 11

Hard foul on the lakers
Maurice to the line


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 10 sonics 11


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 11 Sonics 13

Kwame makes first freethrow and airballs second


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 11 sonics 17


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 13 Sonics 17

Score for Kwame


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 18 Sonics 18

Kwame ANDONE

Kwame miss freethrow
Lakers rebound and Lakers score


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bynum and Cook in


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kwame actually looks like he knows what he's doing and is playing well. Bynum and Cook just checked in.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 18 Sonics 22


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Williams drives and kicks it to Cook who hits a 3.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 21 Sonics 22

Cook for 3!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 21 Sonics 24


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I cant believe I am at work missing this :curse: :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 21 Sonics 26


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 23 Sonics 26

Foul on sonics
Bynum to the line
Bynum makes first
Bynum makes second


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Robert Swift is one of the ugliest things i have ever seen on a basketball court.

Bynum hits 2 free throws.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

umm good work The One. Could anyone tell me where i could find the radio of this game?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 23 Sonics 31


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 23 Sonics 31

End of first quarter :|


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

where's the radio for this one. Good stuff The One on the play by play.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

No idea on the radio. I checked thegamelive and none of the Sonics feeds worked. The Lakers feeds never work.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 25 Sonics 31

Walton scores


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 25 Sonics 33


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 25 Sonics 33

They need Phil Jackson


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 25 Sonics 35


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 27 Sonics 35

Bynum dunks


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 27 Sonics 37


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

put in Farmar.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 27 Sonics 39

they need Kobe!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 29 Sonics 39


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 31 Sonics 39


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Rambis bringing back bad memories.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

whats good with LO


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

yay find a way to listen on the radio
http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html
click on Lakers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Farmer, Ronny in


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 33 Sonics 39


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

35-39 Bynum


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bynum hurt again


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Has anybody found an online live boxscore for this game that is actually working?


G-Force


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 35 Sonics 40


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The One said:


> Bynum hurt again


That hurts :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 37 Sonics 40

Pinnock Slams it


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Pinnock dunks, Lakers 10-3 run


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Has anybody found an online live boxscore for this game that is actually working?
> 
> 
> G-Force


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Ap_EpC0b0FSp54pnUJxEeGG8vLYF?gid=2006101213


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 39 Sonics 42

Ronny AND ONE


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

nguyen_milan said:


> yay find a way to listen on the radio
> http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html
> click on Lakers


Good find thanks we're in.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

42-41


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 41 Sonics 42


Green scores


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

yay Farmar for 3 and a tech for Kwame


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 44 Sonics 44

Farmer for three

Kwame Technical foul :shame:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Ap_EpC0b0FSp54pnUJxEeGG8vLYF?gid=2006101213


 
I always use that site, but tonight there are no individual stats and the score lags the radio broadcast a bit.

I suppose that its not a high priority to for Yahoo to post a complete box score in the preseason. Last night they did have complete live stats, although they ran a little late at times.

G-Force


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 44 Sonics 45


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

G-Force said:


> I always use that site, but tonight there are no individual stats and the score lags the radio broadcast a bit.
> 
> I suppose that its not a high priority to for Yahoo to post a complete box score in the preseason. Last night they did have complete live stats, although they ran a little late at times.
> 
> G-Force


I see that too, they are often a little late so i used sportline box score. They are seem faster but tonight no invidiual stat either. Maybe it is just preseason.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar is balling. The kid might force PJ's hand this season. I didn't realize he was so competitive. I just love the fact that he's aggressive and confident. Best thing I hard him say was he wasn't conceding the ship that he was gonna not make the active roster.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow im liking what im seeing from Farmar, it looks like if he BELONGs!!!

Kwame is playing good too

lets see what happenes


lakers down 1


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damn Farmar. Nice pass Kwame.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Famar ANd 1, hit the FT, had 6 pts already


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Very nice behind the back pass by Farmar much to Kobe's pleasure. This guy wants to play. Let's hope he keeps improving.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 53 Sonics 55

*End Of Half*

Good Come Back by the Laker Subs.

Farmer is a Baller


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

alright those who we're watching would played well in the 1st half.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Farmar is gooooddd but too bad Bynum hurts again, Damnit hope it is not serious


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

nguyen_milan said:


> Farmar is gooooddd but too bad Bynum hurts again, Damnit hope it is not serious



What did he hurt?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Steez said:


> What did he hurt?


They said his ankle and it did't look serious.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Steez said:


> What did he hurt?


I heard that he tweaked his ankle again :curse:


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

The One said:


> Pbp???


Play by play, never mind though, I'm listening through the link nguyen_milan provided. 

Go Lakers!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Sonics shooting 59%?!
We were shooting 35 until 2nd quarter!?!?

Damn.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Seem like neither teams played defense, the Sonics shot 59% and we got a lots of dunks


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Why the **** does Seattle have more points in the paint?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Who's looked good, bad?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Why is Mitch thinking about shipping Farmer to the D League?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 55 Sonics 55

Kwame scores


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 55 Sonics 55

Offensive foul on Sonics

Lakers inbound


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 56 Sonics 55

Foul on Sonics
Mckie to the line
Mckie misses first
Mckie makes second


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 56 Sonics 57

Sonics score

Lakers are fouled


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Sonics are on a run...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 58 Sonics 57

Lakers inbound
Lakers miss
sonics rebound
Sonics miss
Lakers rebound
Lakers miss
Sonics rebound
Sonics miss 3
Lakers rebound
Lakers fouled
Lakers inbound
Odom scores


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Radman cannot find his shot.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Petro scores...

Sonics 59
Lakers 58


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 58 Sonics 59


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Kwame with a jumphook? WTF?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 60 Sonics 59

GO KWAME!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

7:57 remaining in the third...

Lakers 60
Sonics 59


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 60 Sonics 60

Sonics are fouled
Makes first misses second


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Radman can't hit anything!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

How about just 1 person lol... it gets confusing with 2 people... 

Good job The_One


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Come on Radman, seems like he maybe struggling picking up the offense. He needs Kobe to draw the attention as well though. 

Is Shammond gonna do anything.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 60 Sonics 60

Offensive foul on Sonics


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Radman with a clean steal, but they call a non-shooting foul...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Offensive foul against Seattle, trying to set up a screen for Ray Allen... Williams misses a straightaway three...


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Odom goes for the throwdown as he speeds down the lane but gets a fouled instead.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 61 Sonics 62

VLad to the line
Makes first freethrow
Misses second


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

6:20 remaining
Kwame dunks it with both hands!
Assist to Williams.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 63 Second 62

KWAME!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame and Lamar doing work now.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Lakers pushing...
Spectacular move by Lamar Odom!
Timeout Seattle.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 65 Sonics 62

ODOM!!!!

Timeout SOnics


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lamar coast to coast, Lakers lead by 3. TO Sonics


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Good defense by Lakers...
Allen drives down the lane trying to drive on Turiaf...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 65 Sonics 63


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Lakers up by 2...
Turiaf misses the right elbow...
Shot blocked! (Devin Green)
Lakers pushing...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 65 Sonics 65


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 65 Sonic 67

Get Wafer out of there!!!!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Allen dunks it down the lane! ****!
Lakers need to communicate more on defense.
C'mon Wafer!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

WAfer 2 turnover already, look like he gonna say good bye soon


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 65 Sonics 67

Laker Timeout

(Still no shot clock for Sonics)


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I gotta leave the rest of the pbp to you, The One. I have to go to sleep. Hope the Lakers win...

I'll check the boxscore in the morning...

Goodnight everyone.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 67 Sonic 69

Ronny scores
Sonics score


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Turiaf is playing okay


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 69 Sonics 72


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 69 Soincs 74


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 69 Sonics 76


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 69 Sonics 76

Offensive foul on Sonics


come on lakers!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 73 Sonics 76

Cook scores
Stole by ronny
Lakers score again


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

End of Third

Lakers 73 Sonics 76

LETS GO LAKERS!!! LETS GO!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe, put on your #24 Jersey and hit 12 threes vs. the Sonics like you did before....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Von Wafer is a goner, Devin Green playing with great energy.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 76 Sonics 76

Cook for 3!!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

76 sonics-75 lakers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 77 Sonics 76

Farmer and Cook!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Sonics Timeout


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook :clap: Good time to listen wasnt it?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Famar has the knack. Its hard to explain he just has the feel for the game i was hoping he'd have. Its just preseason and its a long regular season and he has no experience but I just don't see how he isn't a part of the rotation as a sub. Maybe Shammond pours it on when the game counts as a vet but Farmar just knows the game and plays with the energy you need out of a back-up pg.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Cook is doing what he can do and thats make shots.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Cook is doing what he can do and thats make shots.


Ut oh he just missed :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 77 Sonics 78


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ronny :clap:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 79 Sonics 78

Ronny!!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Walton to Cook.. layup.. 3 pt LAL Lead!

81-80 after Cook lets his dude score


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 81 Sonics 80

Cook 11 points!!!!
sonics score


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 81 Sonics 82

Wilkins Dunk and Foul!! Ouch


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 81 Sonics 83


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 83 Sonics 85

Cook with 13 points!! keep it up
Sonics score


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Haha.. Cook seems to be scoring then giving up what he scores.. oh well :laugh:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 83 Sonics 85

Sonics timeout


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

BC is balling. He's a hard guy to figure. he can really score at times. If we can find ways to hide him defensively he's a nice piece off the bench. We should play some zone this season because Radman needs hiding as well.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think luke walton and jordan farmar in the future will get a lot of playing time together. they seem to be on the same level of basketball IQ (very similar style too, but different positions)


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 86 Sonics 87

Ronny AND ONE!!!!

Misses free throw


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> Lakers 83 Sonics 85
> 
> Sonics timeout


Man you just dont know how much I appreciate your play by play posts in this forum, it sucks not being able to even listen to it when IM working.


:cheers:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 88 Sonics 87

Farmer DUNK


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook to Luke.. it's good.. 90-89


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 88 Sonics 89


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 90 SOnics 89

Walton!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Evans 3.. wow.. this sounds like a fun ending


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Evans for 3 lakers 93-91


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 90 SOnics 91


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

How much time left?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 93 Sonics 91

EVENS 3!!!
sonics misses


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

3:40 left


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 93 Sonics 93

3:20


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Luke for 2 Lakers by 2


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Jeez.. back and forth.. lol


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 95 Sonics 93

2:50


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

BC for 3 yeah Lakers up 3


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 95 Sonics 95

2:00


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cook 3.. bang bang

Lakers 98 - 95.. Cook with 16.. 1:57 left


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 98 Sonics 95

COOOOK FOR 3!!!!!!
Sonics timeout!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

1:57 left


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

If there is a better pg than farmar on the roster I haven't seen him.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> If there is a better pg than farmar on the roster I haven't seen him.


Uhh...Sasha? :biggrin: :angel:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Farmar for 2 floater down the lane Lakers by 5


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 100 Sonics 95

Farmer scores!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Ronny for 2 Lakers by 7


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 102 Sonics 95


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

a couple of preseason games isn't enough to say that he's the best PG on the team though.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ronny, Farmer, and Cook!!!!

56.2 sec left

SOnics 20sec timeout


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 102 Sonics 97


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Dumb play by Farmar turnover 42.8 to play


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 102 Sonics 99


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers timeout


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gotta give this shot to Cook (if he's in)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> a couple of preseason games isn't enough to say that he's the best PG on the team though.


Think about what you're saying and who you're saying it about. Williams, Sasha, and Smush, not a stretch to say that. Not a proven player in the bunch. 

Farmar just appears to have more talent, great quickness, speed, passing and feel for the game. Not even saying he's special he just looks more talented.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Fun game so far, Go Lakers!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Argh @ Walton.. Wilkins layup no good.. fouled by Cook :curse:

Both ft's good..

1 pt lead.. 9 seconds..


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

9.8 seconds left Lakers by 1.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

score... time... ???


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 102 Sonics 101

Foul on lakers
Wilkins to the line

Makes first
Makes second
9sec left


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

jazzy1 said:


> Think about what you're saying and who you're saying it about. Williams, Sasha, and Smush, not a stretch to say that. Not a proven player in the bunch.
> 
> Farmar just appears to have more talent, great quickness, speed, passing and feel for the game. Not even saying he's special he just looks more talented.


but think about what youre saying. you see him play well 1 game, and you think he's already the best PG on the team? i would say that he definitely has the greatest potential, but i dont feel comfortable enough to say that he's the best PG we have. 

btw, smush isn't that bad, sasha played well and it seems like he's improving.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Walton passes to Cook.. hugged from behind by Wilkins..

One foul to give by SEA.. go back to Cook for the FT's :gopray:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 102 Sonics 101

Lakers inbound
Sonics foul
Lakers timeout (20 sec)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Turiaf to the line :gopray:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers win!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Turiaf makes both.. 

Sonics miss 3..

Lakers win by 3


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers 104 Sonics 101

Lakers inbound
Sonics foul
Ronny goes to the line....
Makes first!!!!
Makes second


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Turiaf shows some heart makes some free throws. lakers win.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Most impressive tonight were Jordan Farmar, Ronny Turiaf and Kwame Brown.

VladRad shot like crap, but I don't think we have much to worry about there.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

LAKERS WIN!!!!!!!!


"81 Reason Why We Dominate: Reason 1 - Ronny, Cook, Farmer. Reason 2......"


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Now we wait for Brian34Cook's Boxscores


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)




----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

afobisme said:


> but think about what youre saying. you see him play well 1 game, and you think he's already the best PG on the team? i would say that he definitely has the greatest potential, but i dont feel comfortable enough to say that he's the best PG we have.
> 
> btw, smush isn't that bad, sasha played well and it seems like he's improving.


Smush is a solid player more of a 2 than a 1. Sasha has improved since he was 1st drafted. But he also isn't a real pg he's a spot up shooter who's defense is underrated. 

Farmar just saying from a talent standpoint is the best we have. Had he stayed in school another year I'm betting he's a late lottery pick. 

He's a natural pg.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Most impressive tonight were Jordan Farmar, Ronny Turiaf and Kwame Brown.
> 
> VladRad shot like crap, but I don't think we have much to worry about there.


Whats up Damian. I agree with all of this I'd throw Cook in there as well. 

Ronny should be a rotation guy for us this year. He has some really polished NBA skills. I feel much better about him than Bynum at this point. 

Yeah Vlad is gonna be fine once Kobe is back and getting him alittle more room. Plus PJ will tinker with some things to get him more comfortable as well. He may take until mid season to really be good for us.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Postgame.. Cook 16 pts, 6 boards, 2 dimes.. in 21 min.. but I will post the BS later


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Postgame.. Cook 16 pts, 6 boards, 2 dimes.. in 21 min.. but I will post the BS later


Dude, why you call it bull****!!! If you dont wanna do it then dont, god!

PS.. I am joking, i know you mean Box Score by BS, and not the other thing!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yay, very nice game, props to the kids Farmar. Kwame & Cookie also play well.. Im happy now, mm I gotta go to the uni


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Los Angeles 104, Seattle 101

ANAHEIM, Calif. (AP) -- Brian Cook scored 11 of his 16 points in the fourth quarter and the Los Angeles Lakers rallied for a 104-101 preseason victory over the Seattle SuperSonics on Thursday night.

Ronny Turiaf added 15 points and Kwame Brown scored 11 for the Lakers.

Nick Collison scored 20 points for the Sonics, while Ray Allen and Rashard Lewis each added 15.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=261012013

Still waiting..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Lakers 104 - Sonics 101










<pre>
LA Lakers
Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF 
Radman 16 1-8 1-3 3-6 2 4 3 2 1 0 2 6 
Odom 18 2-5 0-1 0-2 1 2 2 0 2 0 0 4 
Brown 20 5-7 0-0 1-3 1 4 2 2 1 0 3 11 
Evans 12 1-3 1-1 2-2 1 1 1 1 0 0 1 5 
Parker 6 2-2 2-2 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 1 6 
McKie 22 0-1 0-0 1-2 0 1 2 1 0 0 3 1 
William 17 1-3 0-2 0-0 0 1 4 2 1 0 1 2 
Bynum 9 2-2 0-0 2-2 1 2 0 2 0 0 2 6 
Cook 22 7-10 2-2 0-0 0 6 2 1 1 0 4 16 
Walton 20 5-8 0-0 0-0 0 2 3 2 2 0 0 10 
Farmar 19 4-9 1-2 1-1 0 0 5 1 2 0 2 10 
Pinnock 12 1-4 0-1 0-0 0 2 2 0 1 1 2 2 
N'diaye 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Douthit 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
Turiaf 25 6-8 0-0 3-8 2 2 2 2 1 1 2 15 
Wafer 5 0-0 0-0 2-2 0 0 0 2 0 0 0 2 
Green 11 3-6 0-0 2-2 1 2 1 1 1 1 3 8 
Pinnock 0 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
K. Bryant DNP - Injury
C. Mihm DNP - Injury
S. Vujacic DNP - Injury
Totals 234 40-76 7-14 17-30 9 29 29 19 13 3 26 104 
Percentages: .526 .500 .567 Team Rebounds: None
</pre>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"You Got Kwame"


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

JF was definitely making us bruins proud.

BTW The One, its FarmAr


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Im watchign the game for the first time now. Havent gotten to the Farmar stuff, still in the first half of the game. 

All I will say is Kawme still rushes way to much.

But I do like the movement by Radman... I mean, the guy setup Kawme like 3 times with beautiful passes and Kawme chocked em away with two turn overs and one just horrible rushed shot. 

I like that from the Wing Vlade is slashing to the bucket, drawing doubles because of his size and still hitting the open man. That alone can help besides his three point shooting. He was doing that for the Clippers after his trade and it totally was making a difference for them. Hope he keeps it up in this offense.

And I will say the Hustle from Mo Evans. Wow. He is a hard nosed hustler. I like to see that intensity.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

AHAHAHA Mckie just stepped on the court. AHAHAHHAHA

That is all. (Wish I could have seen this live with you guys).


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> AHAHAHA Mckie just stepped on the court. AHAHAHHAHA
> 
> That is all. (Wish I could have seen this live with you guys).


Go Vote in Laker Freak's thread on who's geeting cut first :biggrin:


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Im watchign the game for the first time now. Havent gotten to the Farmar stuff, still in the first half of the game.
> 
> All I will say is Kawme still rushes way to much.
> 
> ...




yea it seems like if Kwame is NERVOUS when he gets the ball or something, and him "rushing" things usually leads him to miss easy layups/dunks (atleast last season) 
but once he settles down and realizes he can get deep position cuz of his strength then he can give the Lakers atleast an average of 15pts 10 boards and maybe 2 blocks a game 
and THAT WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Video Highlights


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Video Highlights


thanks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Finished the game: My Observatiions.

Is it me... Or does Shammand remind anyone of Terrible Brown? I mean the guy is insanely fast.. But seemingly no control over stupidity? I mean how many times can he get caught in the air?? He isn't impressing me at all yet. But it takes time for some guards to learn the offense.. (Unless your name is Jordan Farmar).

Luke looked great again tonight.. Not enough Luke love out there if you ask me. But he really was amazing at the end of last season and in the playoffs, and he looks like he hasnt missed a beat going into this presason. His basketball IQ is always talked about, but before he laked a jumpshot. But it sure seems like he got one over night. The guy takes GREAT shots, and finds the open man when there is one. I think if he remains healthy, he will be a big playing for the lakers this season.

Farmar, WOW. I know its a presason game and all, but he looks so much more controlled and relaxed that Id expect from a kid from UCLA. He has a great ability to pass... And he knows how to control the flow of the offense. His defense wasn't the greatest thing Ive ever seen, but better than Smush no doubt. (although they both like to go for that steal). He has surprised me as I expected him to have a couple points here and there nothing more this year at least. If he plays like this all presason I hope Phil shakes his rookie protocol and gives him play time. If he plays like this he will have earned some.

I think it's hard to keep in mind this is only a presason game, and the second one at that. But when you watch Farmar out there on the floor, he really gives off that feeling of being special. Someone that is important. He is very exciting to watch. Im impressed.

Mo looked great in the time he was given. Both offensively, and defensively. He really isnt afraid to work for that rebound. Its really hard to point to any specific thing he did, as he really did a little bit of everything. Good defense (best defending guard in my opinion that played tonight), and good stroke and made the wide open jumpers he was supposed to. Bravo on trading away a second round for him.. Maybe a steal as the season goes on.

Ronny looked in charge out there. Can you say nice finish? How many nice finishes did he have tonight? Not to mention just a great game on both the defensive end and offensive end. Although he and Farmar both made some rookie mistakes, they really shined tonight. Its really hard to believe that Farmar just started playing the triangle a month ago.. (Well less than one). I mean Id have thought the kid came from a College team running it with the way he runs.

Bynum looked ok. Couple bone headed moves, but he still redeemed himself towards the end before his ankle sprain.

Cookie looked really good. His shot seems a little smoother to me this season. Instead of that rushed, head down shot he used to do, he spends more time planning his shot out. I like it.

Vlade looked ok. I liked what he was trying to do by running to the rack and using his size. Somethign that you KNOW phil is going to want to see. He just didnt finish very well tonight, and seemed a little off. By as a shooter, I imagine it will take a few weeks to get him in the right rythme.

Kawme picked his game up a little on both ends after some horrific TO's in the start. All and all, much of the same still. But I feel better about his finish than his start.

All and all, the Lakers got some tough choices to make. But the people who are important (mentioned above) I have a feeling are not going anywhere. Great preseason game. Was even fun to watch.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Whoa....did Kobe get piercing in his left ear?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It was an exciting game. Luke looked great, as did Turiaf. Cook was on fire, I mean he shot like a mad man. Even after Wilkins dunked on him and put his nuts on Cook's forehead, Brian went down to the other end and drained a three.

But lets talk about the real story of the night, Jordan Farmar. I have been one of the biggest critics of him this offseason, saying he wont be ready and not to get too excited about him. I apologize and recant. He looked like our best guard out there. He showcased a lot of talent and brains and I am impressed. I am no longer excited about him . . . now I am smitten.

EDIT: after reviewing the box score, we have got to start making free-throws. We will not win games if we shot 57% from the charity stripe. Unacceptable.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

IMO Mckie played great for us. I dont see him getting cut. He plays strong D. I always been a fan of his. 


We played good. The kids showed what they can do. Makes us season ticket holders proud


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Unique said:


> IMO Mckie played great for us. I dont see him getting cut. He plays strong D. I always been a fan of his.



Mckie could have gone off for a hundred points and I'd still think he'd get cut. Why? He didnt look like anything on the defensive end. (Slow old bones, cant stay in front of his man), and the fact that he didnt really excel compared to the other guards that got less minutes.

But the biggest reason he is gone. 1) Phil doesnt do midseason trades, so his contract is worthless. 2) He plays for a few minutes now, then next week he gets injuried and misses most of a season. his track record speaks for itself.

Like my man James Worthy said, Cut the experiance and make room for the youth.


----------

